
Scientists have found a way to rapidly thaw cryopreserved tissue without damage - Jaruzel
http://www.sciencealert.com/scientists-have-found-a-way-to-rapidly-thaw-cryopreserved-tissue-without-damage
======
pavel_lishin
> _The team admits that larger tissue - and even whole organs - will need to
> have the nanoparticles injected into them, rather than just sitting around
> them, to achieve the same uniform heating, but it 's something they want to
> try next._

Bad news for the already-frozen heads and bodies, but likely good news for
future cryo-preservation enthusiasts. Although, I have no idea how you'd get
these nanoparticles into someone's brain.

~~~
100ideas
According to this article, "The effect of nanoparticle size on the probability
to cross the blood-brain barrier: an in-vitro endothelial cell model"[1]:

"GNPs[gold nanoparticles] of various sizes (20, 50, 70 and 110 nm) were
synthesized and coated with barbiturate, which is a molecule that can easily
penetrate the BBB [34]. Therefore, coating GNPs with barbiturate molecules
will facilitate their penetration through the BBB, both for therapy and
imaging applications. ... The results show that GNPs of size 70 nm are optimal
for the maximum amount of gold within the brain cells, and that 20 nm GNPs are
the optimal size for maximum free surface area."

The nanowarming article reports using iron oxide nanoparticles with a final
average diameter of 50 nm (after some chemical prep & coating operations).

So getting a bunch of iron nanoparticles into a brain isn't out of the
question.

Bigger challenge is probably getting them back out!

[1]:
[http://jnanobiotechnology.biomedcentral.com/articles/10.1186...](http://jnanobiotechnology.biomedcentral.com/articles/10.1186/s12951-015-0075-7)

~~~
lawpoop
Is there any problem with them remaining?

~~~
pavel_lishin
There might be if you want a post-thaw MRI to make sure your noggin is all in
one piece.

~~~
lawpoop
How much metal in total would be in our cranium? more than the total amount in
your fillings?

------
oppositelock
I wonder if you could do this with a very precise microwave array, something
with thousands of microwave emitters controlled by temperature monitoring
feedback loop - no particles.

